# 2nd Annual Eastern \ National Haunters Convention, April 10-11, 2009



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone else in the are going to check this out?


----------



## VNOMISS

I'm going!!


----------



## scourge

PA is quite fa from Seattle but it sounds good. Better get air ticket soon.


----------



## ice111302

Yes sir me and mrs.ice wil be there,just bought our tickets...looking forward to it now...


----------



## Finn

Probably on Saturday since I'll be working Friday.

Finn


----------



## creepy crawler

Oh I am so going. I want to go on Fri & Sat and the tour of bates and all. I am super stoked about this I cant wait its not far for me!! or Finn, Finn and I only live 20 mins apart !!! Finn did you every see the house on main st in Sellersville across from St Agnes Church with the Gargoyles and the big skull up by the roof. decorated for Halloween all year!!!


----------



## Finn

creepy crawler said:


> Oh I am so going. I want to go on Fri & Sat and the tour of bates and all. I am super stoked about this I cant wait its not far for me!! or Finn, Finn and I only live 20 mins apart !!! Finn did you every see the house on main st in Sellersville across from St Agnes Church with the Gargoyles and the big skull up by the roof. decorated for Halloween all year!!!



Yeah. I just live around the corner from that house. I don't know if he means it to be decorated all year, or if he's too lazy to take the stuff down. HaHa.
Maybe we can meet up at the show.

Finn


----------



## Attain

I've been looking forward to this for months. Is everyone going to Cadaver Catilion?


----------



## VNOMISS

Should be a good time...I hope...They have over 100 booths...I'm going Saturday, which I have to take off work but, it will be worth it I'm sure!


----------



## slightlymad

Was but not now. To much nickle and dime for my patience level


----------



## Attain

So, who's gonna do a HF shoutout on the bus to Bates Motel?


----------



## Finn

I got my tickets last week. Can't wait. It'll be a father/daughter bonding day. My daughter, who is 15, has really started to get into the whole Halloween thing. Her and her friend were actors for my haunt last year. She can't wait to go. Hope to see some of you there. We are going on Saturday. (Might try to sneak down Friday night too).

Finn


----------



## creepy crawler

Just bought my tickets woohoo I got for Friday and the Bates motel tour and Saturday. So excited someone better do a shout out on the bus. I will be wearing this shirt so keep you peepers open for me!!


----------



## Finn

creepy crawler said:


> Just bought my tickets woohoo I got for Friday and the Bates motel tour and Saturday. So excited someone better do a shout out on the bus. I will be wearing this shirt so keep you peepers open for me!!


Wish I could have afforded the Bates trip. Hope you all have fun. Make sure to take lots of pics.


----------



## Attain

Creepy- Do you know if they have any rules about taking pics?


----------



## VNOMISS

3 days and counting....tic...tock....


----------



## MidnightStrider

I will be there with my Ecto-4 Ghostbuster ride displayed on the showfloor. Just look for the tall guy with the proton pack.


----------



## creepy crawler

Attain said:


> Creepy- Do you know if they have any rules about taking pics?


Yes I emailed them they said they encourage pics and videos some vendors might ask you not to so respect their wishes. no video of the classes I didn't ask about the bates motel.


----------



## creepy crawler

Finn said:


> Wish I could have afforded the Bates trip. Hope you all have fun. Make sure to take lots of pics.


I wish you could of went to the bates too. I will take as many pics as I can.


----------



## creepy crawler

Now I am thinking I should just get a T-shirt and write on it with a marker HALLOWEEN FORUM "CREEPY CRAWLER"


----------



## creepy crawler

MidnightStrider said:


> I will be there with my Ecto-4 Ghostbuster ride displayed on the showfloor. Just look for the tall guy with the proton pack.


I want pictures.


----------



## Attain

creepy crawler said:


> Now I am thinking I should just get a T-shirt and write on it with a marker HALLOWEEN FORUM "CREEPY CRAWLER"


I don't think we will miss you in that shirt.


----------



## Finn

creepy crawler said:


> I wish you could of went to the bates too. I will take as many pics as I can.


Thanks Creepy.
I'll be looking for those pics.
What time do you think you'll be down there on Saturday?


----------



## creepy crawler

Finn said:


> Thanks Creepy.
> I'll be looking for those pics.
> What time do you think you'll be down there on Saturday?


we have an Easter Egg hunt in Milford in the morning at 10 till thats done should be there at 11:30ish


----------



## Finn

creepy crawler said:


> we have an Easter Egg hunt in Milford in the morning at 10 till thats done should be there at 11:30ish


I hope to be there before noon, but with a teenage daughter who knows.
I'll PM you my cell number. Call me when you get there, if you like.


----------



## creepy crawler

Finn said:


> I hope to be there before noon, but with a teenage daughter who knows.
> I'll PM you my cell number. Call me when you get there, if you like.



Will do my name is Jim BTW. Would also like to put a face to the name.


----------



## Finn

creepy crawler said:


> Will do my name is Jim BTW. Would also like to put a face to the name.


Cool. Mine's Charlie (or you can just call me Finn).


----------



## MidnightStrider

Just got back from the Bates Motel haunt. That place is amazing, I will post photos from the con and trip next week once I'm back home.


----------



## Finn

On my way out the door.
Should be there about 11am.
Hope everybody has fun.


----------

